# Leaving poodle home while at work



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you are giving him a lot of personal time in the evenings with training, playing, taking long walks you should be ok..... as long you are not crating him for that length of time!.....Is there a room you could baby gate for him? It is not the length of time because if left with chewies and other things to occupy him he's ok, but being crated that long. 5 days a week, IMO is not mentally good! Poodles are not meant to be alone, they are 'people dogs' and their intelligence when left to 'veg' can bring on some not so good behaviors!


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

I wanted to bring him to work, but they won’t let me. I was hoping a note from a psychiatrist that he helps me mentally would work, but I don’t know. I’m just wondering if I should do two walks instead of one. We play with him all night and he’s not crated then. We also play with him all weekend. Eventually I will gate him off in a room that I consider his, but he feels safe in his crate now. I think he’s okay - I’m just a worried momma and I love him to death. I give him lots of cuddles all night because we both love the cuddle time!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

He will be ok while you work, especially with the break during the day. I workout of my house now, but for years was gone 8 hours a day, and no problem. I put them in the kitchen and foyer with water and toys, and potty patch. They never used the potty patch or did anything on the floor. My one girl goes out at 7AM and again at 7PM try to take her out in between. she will go the door and sit down. One uses the potty patch anytime she wants, and now working mainly at home I take the other one out every 2 hours, but if I am not home she uses the potty patch as well. But not when I a home


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like he has a good life with you now. I alternate between leaving on music or the tv turned on low, and of course, plenty of toys. Unless your workplace is very laid back, I wouldn't jeopardize the job by suddenly bringing an emotional support dog; it could bring about unexpected blowback from resentful coworkers, boss or clients.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

We try to give him the best life. Classical music calms him so we tell Alexa to play it. He is such a good boy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is old enough now to be baby gated in a room.....with his crate door left open and a potty pad, water, and safe toys to to play with! Even an xpen would give him more room than a crate gives him to move and stretch .........also having to 'hold it' for long periods of time, 'everyday', can sometimes cause urinary track infections (UTIs)

P.S. He sounds beautiful and sweet so please post a pic!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If he spent most of his time in a crate at his breeder's, he must be in seventh heaven now he is with you! I would do as Molly suggests - set up a safe and comfortable room, with an easily cleaned floor if you are not absolutely sure of his toilet training, and leave the crate door open. If he were a young pup it would be different, but an adult dog will happily snooze and pootle till you get home, especially with a walk half way through the day.

I would not try to fiddle the rules in order to take him to work with you - as others say, that is the way to annoy a lot of people. Perhaps look around for work in a dog-friendly environment, or ask around at work to guage how much support there would be for a change of policy?

You are obviously head over ears in love, which is wonderful! Do try not to make leaving and arriving home too much of a big deal, though - he will pick up on your stress and may start getting anxious about being left. A calm, matter of fact routine as you leave is best, and try not to be too OTT when you get home. Very difficult if your poodle is like Poppy, pogo jumping with joy and desperate to tell you just how happy she is to see you again - I find a quick cuddle then straight out into the garden is the quickest way to calm her down.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

I will set him up in his room, but I think for a few days I’ll let him in his crate as he feels safe. He seemed to be good last night and we cuddled him then took him on a walk. He was a stud dog so he does mark his territory. He’s the only dog so I think he won’t mark inside. I wake up an hour early to be with him. I think he will be okay, but I’m just a worried momma! Here is a pic of him.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh also only reason I’m trying to bend the rules at work is because it’s a family business and my grandpa owns it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He's gorgeous.

I understand that you want to bring him into work right away because he's a new dog to you and is still adjusting to his new life with you - developing a bond, learning a new routine etc. But I think it's a mistake - focus on working with him at home first.

Since you do want to bring him into work with you, read through posts of people who are training service dogs - you'll probably want to do some of the same training with your dog. There are people who a deathly afraid of dogs, and some with health issues that don't want to be near dogs - but most people don't mind well behaved dogs. Work on making certain he is well behaved in public and you have trained him so you have good control before trying to take him into work. If you fought to bring him in when he's ill prepared and he does something naughty- well you may be told to never bring him back. OTOH if your family sees you working to train him and see's he's a joy to have around - they may be happy to change the rules or modify them to allow a properly trained dog. An emotional support dog should be as well trained to be out in the public as a service dog.

I don't know how much training he has had as far as basic obedience -you may need a basic adult obedience class, even if it's for you to learn how to train your dog. Follow that with a class where you can get your dog trained and tested for AKC Canine Good Citizen (CGC). Taking the AKC Community Canine Good Citizen - the advanced level of CGC would also be recommended preparation for getting your dog prepared to coming into work.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mythrider said:


> I wanted to bring him to work, but they won’t let me. I was hoping a note from a psychiatrist that he helps me mentally would work, but I don’t know. I’m just wondering if I should do two walks instead of one. We play with him all night and he’s not crated then. We also play with him all weekend. Eventually I will gate him off in a room that I consider his, but he feels safe in his crate now. I think he’s okay - I’m just a worried momma and I love him to death. I give him lots of cuddles all night because we both love the cuddle time!


Please don't fake him as a service dog! Having a service dog or service dog in training is a lot of work. Also if he isn't really going to work with you then it isn't fair to bring him to work for a few weeks and then leave him home. It will be better for him to learn to be at home and be settled. 

I agree with Molly that as long as you are spending good quality time with him before you leave and in the evening he will be just fine. I also wouldn't leave him in a crate all that time, but either make a dog room or at least for now an ex pen. I have a feeling that if I had a web cam in my house I would see dogs wander around for a short while after we leave and then mostly just hours of sleeping.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Please don't fake him as a service dog! Having a service dog or service dog in training is a lot of work. Also if he isn't really going to work with you then it isn't fair to bring him to work for a few weeks and then leave him home. It will be better for him to learn to be at home and be settled.
> 
> I agree with Molly that as long as you are spending good quality time with him before you leave and in the evening he will be just fine. I also wouldn't leave him in a crate all that time, but either make a dog room or at least for now an ex pen. I have a feeling that if I had a web cam in my house I would see dogs wander around for a short while after we leave and then mostly just hours of sleeping.


Totally agree with you. I have an acquaintance who who told me the other day, that she takes her dog with her to restaurants, etc. (small dog). I said how can you do that she said Oh, for 50.00 I got a card that says she is an emotional support dog. Boy did I tell her what I though and it was not legally a service dog. She said I just show the card, and I got it a vest.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

He’d be an emotional support dog. I’d never fake him as a service dog - I did research and I could get an EDA paper. Wouldn’t work for work, but it might give me leverage that he’s a good boy. He’s a very quiet boy as is. Hed be fine just sitting in the crate while I work. What I’m thinking about doing is applying for another job (already have) and because I have an important role in the family business, they might ask me to stay - and I’ll ask to bring in my dog or I’ll leave. The job I’m applying to, I could run home and let him out at lunch time. He’s the most quiet dog ever - it actually worries me sometimes but his previous owner said that’s just how he is. I have a dentist appointment tonight, but my husband will be home with him. So someone is always home during the night.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Ps I do have a nest camera set up to watch him. I was thinking of asking the dog walker to let him out mid day and see how he does. He seems to rest during the day and listens to the music.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ES dogs are not given the same rights of access afforded to service dogs under the ADA. He will be fine at home, don't worry over it so much.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is more than possible that he would find going to work with you distressing - if he has been used to a quiet life he may find it too much to cope with. Asking the dog walker to take him out is a good idea, but if he is relaxed and happy while you are at work I would thank your lucky stars for such a gem of a dog, and concentrate on having fun together when you are home!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You have gotten lots of good advice. I would not worry too much. Leaving him at home during the day is fine, especially since he has a break in the middle of the day. I agree with the idea of leaving his crate door open and giving him access to a whole room -- maybe later to the whole house if he doesn't mark. 

Does he sleep in your bedroom? Poodles love to be with their people. 

Wonderful to see how much love you are showering on him, and it is great that you can spend your evenings with him.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

My guys stay home during the work day pretty often, and it's fine. I do recommend a dog-walker, but once a day should be fine for an adult dog.

My two just sleep all day. Most adult dogs actually sleep quite a lot. I leave them with chews and treats galore, but they sit untouched until I come home. And then they get lots of attention from me all evening. I do try very hard not to go out on weeknights (or at least to make sure my husband and I don't go out together) unless the dogs have come to work with me during the day.

I can bring my dogs to work with me on most days, and they love it. But I wouldn't recommend bringing a new dog to work unless you have a very laid-back workplace. It's better to wait until you know your dog better and he's had a chance to settle in. That way you know his routines, you know what kinds of things he needs to feel safe, and you know what sets him off. Workplaces can be chaotic and overstimulating for some dogs, so you need strategies to make sure they can get some quiet time when they need it.

If it's a family business and you just think they need some convincing to let you bring your dog, then I recommend doing a group training class and then giving that to your grandpa as proof. Archie has his CGC and it does help with convincing people that he should be allowed different places.


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

May I jump in here with a related question? When my toy boy was younger, he really "got into" his toys and playing with us. If I left him home with a kong type toy, he really enjoyed getting the peanut butter or treats out. Now he's 14 months, not so much. He'll chase a couple of times if I throw, then he loses interest. I am working on obedience training with him, but you can only do that so many hours in a day  Any ideas on engaging him/entertaining him both while we're home and when we do have to leave him for a few hours? I"m already rotating his toys. And leaving the TV or radio on when we leave does seem to help, as he doesn't hear every neighbor's gate creak or car doors slamming. Ideas welcome! Thanks!!!


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

Just read your comment about adult dogs sleeping a lot during the day... So glad you said that as I was getting a little worried about my Jacques being "lazy" or bored as compared to his puppyhood! Maybe he's just growing up and that's why he's not so crazy active. He seems perfectly healthy and does enthusiastically enjoy his walks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

KBMeredith said:


> Just read your comment about adult dogs sleeping a lot during the day... So glad you said that as I was getting a little worried about my Jacques being "lazy" or bored as compared to his puppyhood! Maybe he's just growing up and that's why he's not so crazy active. He seems perfectly healthy and does enthusiastically enjoy his walks!


Enjoy that your boy has matured and knows how to chill and settle on his own.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

I’m home today for half the day - house issues need to be cared for (plumbing leak). He’s sleeping comfortably next to me. I’m worried he’s developed some form of separation anxiety. He barked for the first time ever yesterday - I went to go get something in my car and he panicked because he thought I forgot to feed him and was leaving him. I might change routine (like not pet him as soon as I walk in etc) if it becomes a problem I’ll talk to his dog walker/trainer (who happens to be the same person). He will start obiedence training in January. He’s such a good boy.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

mythrider said:


> I’m worried he’s developed some form of separation anxiety. He barked for the first time ever yesterday - I went to go get something in my car and he panicked because he thought I forgot to feed him and was leaving him.


From the time my Zoie was a puppy... I used specific words with her. 

If I was just going out to get the mail or take out the garbage... I would simply say "I will be right back" and she would usually stay where she was... eyes on the door waiting for my return.

If I was going out to work or for longer periods of time, I would give her a cookie and tell her "Be a good girl... I'll see you later" and she knew I would be gone for awhile.

As for your situation with work... it sounds like he is doing just fine with a potty break in the middle of the day. Dogs are great with routine. He's probably very comfortable with this arrangement and sleeps most of the day.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Turns out he’s smart enough to escape the gate so we need another way to confine him. He says we were keeping us out, not him... haha


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Ah yes, the mischief begins...adult dogs often take a while to show their real personalities in new homes, so be prepared to roll with some changes for the next few months!


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

He's been at work this week. The dog walker is away and all the bosses at my work are out of town. He's a good boy. My coworker commented how they didn't even hear a peep from him all day. He only wines if he knows I'm near but not sitting down, but otherwise he's a quiet little boy.


----------

